# Reservations about JKD



## Zepp (Mar 8, 2005)

Last night I tried out a beginner's class at a martial arts school that teaches a combination of JKD, FMA, and Silat.  After warming up, the class covered a lead jab, a rear Thai-style roundhouse kick, and some stickwork.  I had fun, and I plan on going back for my second beginner's lesson.  But there's one thing that bugs me:

We only practiced punching and kicking on one side.

Maybe it's because I'm used to working both sides equally, maybe it's just how I am, but this strikes me as a major drawback.  Only practicing with one lead violates my own personal philosophy of preparedness.  I mean, if I'm ever attacked, how do I know which side I'll be attacked from?  Besides that, I train for more than just self-defense.  Shouldn't I train both sides of my body to be almost equally strong?

When I asked the instructor about this after class, he told me that the purpose is make things easier to absorb, and it will make defending myself an automatic response more quickly.  He said that I can train with both leads later on as I feel I need to.  I'm not sure I buy that reasoning.

So help me out here.  Is training with only one lead common in Jeet Kune Do?  What are the benefits of doing this?  Are there JKDer's out there that feel as I do?


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 8, 2005)

Zepp, I cannot say whether training only one lead side is common or not; I can tell you that with my teacher, we trained both sides relatively equally.  To begin with, however, we worked our strong side lead more so as to get used to it.

One of the JKD precepts that I've been taught is that it is more efficient to lead with the strong side.  I'm sure that not all folks may agree with this, but, that would be their problem, not mine.  As someone with just a bit of boxing in my history prior to beginning in JKD, I felt much more natural leading left (weak side), and this needed to be trained out of me.  After feeling more natural on the right lead, we began to reincoporate the left lead, so as to allow for comfortable lead switching.

Perhaps this is what they're trying to accomplish there, I'm not sure.  Are they aware that you have a Martial Arts background?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 8, 2005)

_One of the JKD precepts that I've been taught is that it is more efficient to lead with the strong side. I'm sure that not all folks may agree with this, but, that would be their problem, not mine. As someone with just a bit of boxing in my history prior to beginning in JKD, I felt much more natural leading left (weak side), and this needed to be trained out of me._

 My TKD instructor has mentioned that eastern styles of MAs or people tend to want to lead with the strong side and western style lead with the weak side, which is why your boxing probably favors leading weakside so your strong side punch would have more behind it.

 We train on both sides equally but I like to spar with strong side front because it seemed to throw off my opponents, who are still as (in)experienced as me and they all seem to lead with the weak side


----------



## Sifu Barry Cuda (Mar 8, 2005)

Zepp, slow down grasshopper.You said it was your first lesson.First lessons with me always invole training on one side-the right side.If you tie your shoes with your right hand and sign your name with it,then its only logical to get it down before you go left.When I teach stick twirling the new guy always wants to practice it left and right.I say why do it half#ss on two sides when you can do it perfect on one side then train the left. Whats the hurry anyway? Barry  www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 9, 2005)

Zepp, I'm going to second Sifu Barry's comment.  In JKD you *do* you both sides of your body, but at least I was started focusing on my stong, lead side.  After a while, you will switch stances (putting the weak side first), moving around, and so on.  But for now, you may be working your lead side for a while.

I hope you stick with it!


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 9, 2005)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Last night I tried out a beginner's class at a martial arts school that teaches a combination of JKD, FMA, and Silat.  After warming up, the class covered a lead jab, a rear Thai-style roundhouse kick, and some stickwork.  I had fun, and I plan on going back for my second beginner's lesson.  But there's one thing that bugs me:
> 
> We only practiced punching and kicking on one side.
> 
> ...



I once gave my brother-in-law some (bad) advice and told him about a particular student and what he needed before his next promotion. His response was. *Oh really, you must be ready to teach yourself.*

Don't question your instructor. He's right. If he takes offense he may hold back on you, it happens.

Your right side forward is for most people their better side because they are right handed. You need to learn to "intercept and trap" and being righthanded your "learning curve" will be greatly excellerated with your good side forward.

You will do everything on both sides and you will find that some things you do better on your right side and some things better on your left side. This a part of the "process" that you've begun. Hang in there, it's a good ride. :asian:


----------



## Zepp (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for the responses guys.  I'll keep what you've said in mind during my next lesson.



> Are they aware that you have a Martial Arts background?



I didn't mention it to the instructor I met, although he might have figured it out from what I asked him and how I moved at first.  I didn't want to come acoss sounding like some self-styled expert know-it-all, so I didn't bring it up.  There are some other things I'd like to ask about, so maybe I'll mention my prior experience next time.


----------



## pesilat (Mar 9, 2005)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Last night I tried out a beginner's class at a martial arts school that teaches a combination of JKD, FMA, and Silat.  After warming up, the class covered a lead jab, a rear Thai-style roundhouse kick, and some stickwork.  I had fun, and I plan on going back for my second beginner's lesson.  But there's one thing that bugs me:
> 
> We only practiced punching and kicking on one side.
> 
> ...




Well, Jun Fan in general tends to favor strong side lead. However, different instructors will teach it differently.

I don't teach Jun Fan/JKD but do teach Kali and Silat. I do work both sides but not always on the same material. A lot of the Kali that I've seen ends up training both hands well but with different intentions. It ends up being like a fighting unit where one hand specializes in attacking and the other specializes in obstacle removal and defending - both hands cross-train in what the other does but they spend most of their time focused on their specialty.

In the Silat that I teach, we train both sides pretty equally.

Again, though, how things are taught in a specific school is up to the instructor. If it's a decent instructor, though, both hands will get trained as their supposed to - though it might be more in line with what I mentioned in my Kali training.

I've had no formal training in Jun Fan/JKD outside of seminars and the odd class now and then but based on what I've seen, I'd say that it would be more like what I described in my Kali training where the hands specialize.

Mike


----------



## achilles (Mar 10, 2005)

In the self defense book written in the fighting method series, the author writes about Bruce Lee stating that some ambidexterity in fighting is necessary for self defense.  It is also clear that the bulk of Bruce Lee's training and teaching focussed on the strong side lead.  My instructor, Sifu Inosanto, uses the left lead a lot at seminars but admonishes the instructors under him to be able to fight with both sides.  I prefer the strong side lead, but am competent with an orthodox stance as well.  I spend almost all my time right now using a right lead because of the many advantages such as increased strength, speed and accuracy where it can be exploited more, closer to the opponent.  However, I have several thoughts about the the tactical application of stances in self defense.

1) From the natural stance you can drop into a bai jong of your liking in any direction (Chris Kent demonstrates this drill in the first book of his latest "A to Z" series)
2) Sometimes you may have to fight from a position/lead you are not used to do to your position in relation to the opponent or injury (not wanting to put your injured side up front where it can be an easier target) so some off side training is good
3) When I took a seminar from Dion Ricardo, he explained that there frequently isn't time to assume any type of stance or it isn't appropriate to assume a stance due to its violent implications (i.e. when you are trying to de-escalate a fight) when you are dealing with self defense; thus, he trains a lot of fighting directly from a natural position

From a teaching and training point of view, focussing on one side is easier to learn and teach.  It can lead to imbalances later, so I would interject some off side training perhaps at home if your instructor isn't into that.  Remember, most combat athletes only train one side and that works well for them as many arts do ascribe different tasks to different parts of the body.  On the other hand, most of us aren't pro-fighters so the added benefits and challenges may be conducive to a healthy martial arts experience that we are privy to due to the lack of pressure.


----------



## JKD_Silat (Mar 10, 2005)

Sifu Barry Cuda said:
			
		

> Zepp, slow down grasshopper.You said it was your first lesson.First lessons with me always invole training on one side-the right side.If you tie your shoes with your right hand and sign your name with it,then its only logical to get it down before you go left.When I teach stick twirling the new guy always wants to practice it left and right.I say why do it half#ss on two sides when you can do it perfect on one side then train the left. Whats the hurry anyway? Barry www.combatartsusa.com


 
Ditto. It was a beginning class.


----------



## cfr (May 5, 2005)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Last night I tried out a beginner's class at a martial arts school that teaches a combination of JKD, FMA, and Silat.  After warming up, the class covered a lead jab, a rear Thai-style roundhouse kick, and some stickwork.  I had fun, and I plan on going back for my second beginner's lesson.  But there's one thing that bugs me:
> 
> We only practiced punching and kicking on one side.
> 
> ...




Curious, sounds alot like Cass Magda's school?


----------



## cfr (Jun 9, 2005)

cfr said:
			
		

> Curious, sounds alot like Cass Magda's school?




Let me rephrase, is it Cass Magdas school? I trained with someone he certified, which is why Im asking.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 10, 2005)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Maybe it's because I'm used to working both sides equally, maybe it's just how I am, but this strikes me as a major drawback.  Only practicing with one lead violates my own personal philosophy of preparedness.  *I mean, if I'm ever attacked, how do I know which side I'll be attacked from? * Besides that, I train for more than just self-defense.  Shouldn't I train both sides of my body to be almost equally strong?


A good martial artist... expects the unexpected. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2005)

The Kali helps with the ambidexterity, but one should occasionally switch leads in order to be better prepared for any occasion. But pretending not to have a preference is just not accurate for most of us, I believe.

What is needed is for people to practice self-defense situations from a variety of 'starts' so they can see if they can get to their preferred position. If not, some re-thinking is needed!


----------



## Knarfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Zepp,

I think the instructor gave you good advice . You will eventually work your weak side . I'v only done a little JKD , but I know in my kali training we usually will start strong side , learn the material & then work weak side or opposite hand . It seems to work . I am left handed so for me I learn everything right hand first then when we go left I seem to have an easier time . One problem of working both sides equally is that you may not have enough training time to do both . It usually means you will be doing your opposite side or weak side training in lieu of learning more material or practicing your strong side . I think your getting good advice . Every instructor will be alittle differant they will have their own reasons for presenting the material a certain way . Somtimes it's hard to understand the instructors methods until further down the road . I agree with you about wanting alot of weak side training . When I am at home doing my stick forms or knife templates I always work both sides equally , in class we lean alittle more toward strong side work .


----------

